# Just broke a window due to a frame-hit ricochet. I feel like a kid again



## Tobi Catapult Shooter (Jun 6, 2019)

So I was shooting my GZK hammer in my garden. After much practice in the shed I had decided I had the thing sussed to shoot it safe enough in my back garden. Unfortunately I must have gotten a bit too relaxed and after nailing my target a few times, I fouled up the release of a shot and hit the handle of the slingshot sending it flying in a 45 degree angle to myself, straight into the window.

As irritating as it is, the feeling of 'oooohhhhh shit' and the current anticipation of my housemates discovering the break, is bringing me right back to my childhood. Aahhhh the nostalgia...


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Think you're going to have to get some red and black striped socks lol


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

That slingshot has really low forks. If it tilts back just a little you're going to hit the top of the grip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Run!!! Just kidding, but I'm sure everyone has had the "Ooooh ****" moment when shooting. I had a 3/8" steel richochet and fly real close to my neighbors car. No damage, but my heart stopped for a few seconds.


----------



## Tobi Catapult Shooter (Jun 6, 2019)

Cjw said:


> That slingshot has really low forks. If it tilts back just a little you're going to hit the top of the grip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I made a real mess of the handle finding this out the hard way. Fixed the damage with the dremel. After many frustrating hours in my shed I got it down. Hadn't hit the handle in many sessions, until today!

It's an excuse to learn how replace a pane of glass, I suppose.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Now you know how your folks felt. lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I haven’t broken a window wait, No it was a shop light As long as no one gets hurt, it’s all good


----------

